# Remember???



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2015)

Do you remember this guy??
.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 19, 2015)

Sure. Alfred E. Neuman from MAD magazine.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Sure. Alfred E. Neuman from MAD magazine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Jul 19, 2015)

I used to get the new Mad Magazine every month.  I sure wish I still had then.....now THAT was humor.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 19, 2015)

I used to be hopelessly addicted to that mag. Still miss it.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Jul 24, 2015)

the fold up page at the back was always my fave.  Though I loved spy vs spy too.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2015)

Loved it.....


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2015)

I do remember, we all loved that magazine. I espcially liked the movie parodies.


----------

